# Tank sinking a ship/frigate?



## RAGMAN (Oct 14, 2005)

My great uncle James Mcinnes from the DCOR-9 corps from British Columbia, and the regiment sank a ship on the Rhine River.It was possible it was a frigate? The story goes that the regiment crested a hill and found a ship on the Rhine and sank it in 1944/45. The bell is in Duke of Conaught? Own Rifles on Beatty&Georgia street in Vancouver.My Dad has been told this story from Uncle James many times before James death in 1959.Just wondering if someone can verify this story as I haven't found this story in any book or video.


----------



## Glider (Oct 15, 2005)

This I have definately read about but I am trying to work where. It wasn't a major part of a book just mentioned as one of the events in the war. 
It stuck in my mind as two tanks were involved. One concentrated on the Bridge and wheelhouse whilst the other concentrated on the waterline. This was the ideal thing to do and they obviously kept their heads about them. Most gunners in this situation just aim for the ship.
I cannot promise to find the reference but will try.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Oct 15, 2005)

I think a PzIV sank a ship also?


----------



## RAGMAN (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks glider,any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Hmm that would be intersting to find out. Doubt it was a frigate in the Rhine probably a large patrol boat but either way it is a really interesting story and would be great to find out if it is true.


----------



## Glider (Oct 17, 2005)

Still looking I am afraid, but it is true of that I am certain. It was probably a Minesweeper as the Germans used theirs for all naval tasks includng as escorts.
Re the Pz IV when Italy threw in the towel the majority of her navy sailed for Allied ports but the Germans did what they could to capture them before they sailed. There were around 4-6 Italian corvettes that were damaged or sunk by German land forces. It is safe to assume that PziVs were involved.
The vessels included the Lucciola and Berenice, 

For those who are interested, these vessels were in some ways the most advanced in the wrld. They had diesel engines for cruising and electric for the silent hunting of submarines.


----------



## trackend (Oct 17, 2005)

I would go with you Adler a frigate is a big vessel for a tank to sink unless it is not returning fire or maneuvering ofcoures in which case you have lots of time to empty your entire supply of ammo into its waterline something around the size of a minesweeper or less would be feasable.


----------



## RAGMAN (Oct 22, 2005)

Anymore info would be appreciated.My dad was 13/14 years old when Uncle James died.So info would have been sketchy.Thanks anyways.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Either way it is very intersting and a Minesweeper would be very probably and believable.


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 29, 2005)

Like the British sub which sank an Italian Train.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

HUH?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

How does that work? Explain Kiwimac...


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

Train on bridge, blow bridge, train in drink, sunk (possibly?)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Either that or the train was on a ship.


----------



## toffigd (Oct 30, 2005)

A train of barges pulled by a tug?


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

Unlikely D cause its only a train when its more than one carriage and has an engine coupled


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah got me on this one.


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 30, 2005)

SHORT VERSION << British sub fired torp at Italian ship (small ship, Italian MTB), shallow water, shingle bottom, torp ran up the shingle and hit the support structure of the viaduct as a train was going over. POOF, instant train sinking and try painting THAT on the side of your conning tower!

Kiwimac


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Are you serious when did this happen?


----------



## Glider (Oct 30, 2005)

I am afraid that I have been unable to find the reference. I know I read it but it hiding somewhere
Sorry Rag


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

You paint a bridge, and a nice little choo-choo train.


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

I bet I could sink a sub single handedly...unless it was particuarly large sub and I had to use the other hand to prevent spillage of filling. Man I could go for a sub right now.

Interesting story Kiwi! 8)


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll try and find the reference for it.


----------



## RAGMAN (Oct 31, 2005)

no prob glider. at least you have read it somewhere,I have never seen or read the incident anywhere....thanks anyway


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I bet I could sink a sub single handedly...unless it was particuarly large sub and I had to use the other hand to prevent spillage of filling. Man I could go for a sub right now.
> 
> Interesting story Kiwi! 8)



I ate one for lunch!


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Sideways?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Naw my mouth is not that big. I talk alot but its not that big.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

I could do it, my mouth is huge.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

You can say that again.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

But we dont want to know why its huge...


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Ca-rumba  certainly not thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2005)

Just ask CC and he will certainly tell you.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Its big because...Im a big lad. Its that simple


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

Sure


----------



## redcoat (Feb 19, 2006)

A British submarine once torpedoed a Panzer.

HMS Safari launched a torpedo at an Axis landing craft unloading Panzers on to a beach during the N.African campaign

It missed and hit a tank on the beach instead, blowing it into bits.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2006)

LOL, what luck!


----------



## HealzDevo (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, but my personal thing is that if it was a small boat, could the round have hit the ammo lockers? Minesweepers would have ammo on them wouldn't they? So if you were lucky enough to hit that ammo it would destroy the boat right? Even on a destroyer or bigger boat if you hit the ammo lockers you can do some pretty serious damage.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Anything is beyond the realms of reality in War. Train being sunk by a sub i couldn't imagine. 2 Canadian Tanks sinking a large vessel in the Rhine River could be. Bit like the debate in who actually shot down Baron Von Richtoven in War War 1. was it a Canadian pilot or was it Australian Machine Gunners. One of those mysteries suppose we will never be sure of


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 30, 2006)

Who said War was serious business. I remember reading a book that involved old Sepoy Wars in India with the British in the 1800s. Indians were attacking British line by using elephants. One particular elephant got scared turned away from attack presented its rear quartars to British artillery on the field and one gun battery scored a direct hit with 6lb shell piercing elephants arse killing it instantly. Talk about elephant enemas hahaha

My own father also scored a direct hit on an old Arab pedalling a bicycle in the Middle East. When Dad was a member of the 6th division in Palistine early in 1941. he and his mates were returning off leave in the back of a truck and they came across boxes of Bully Beef. They decided to begin lobbing the Bully Beef Boxes from rear of truck just as they passed an old Arab gentleman riding his bicycle. It appears one of the boxes thrown by my father hit this Arab right in the face knocking him clear of the bicycle and spawling across the road. Does this count wounded by friendly fire or what hahaha


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 10, 2006)

That isnt very nice


----------



## ndicki (Nov 10, 2006)

It was Bin Laden's dad out for a little ride round...

You may laugh, but that's how it starts.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 12, 2006)

Joe2 said:


> That isnt very nice



Joe2 if you have ever eaten bully beef that has been in a can for weeks to get to you and have had a steady diet of biscuits and bully beef for weeks no it misn't very bloody nice


----------



## YaLocalCanadisn (Aug 20, 2021)

RAGMAN said:


> My great uncle James Mcinnes from the DCOR-9 corps from British Columbia, and the regiment sank a ship on the Rhine River.It was possible it was a frigate? The story goes that the regiment crested a hill and found a ship on the Rhine and sank it in 1944/45. The bell is in Duke of Conaught? Own Rifles on Beatty&Georgia street in Vancouver.My Dad has been told this story from Uncle James many times before James death in 1959.Just wondering if someone can verify this story as I haven't found this story in any book or video.


I’m actually a private at the British Columbia Regiment in Vancouver BC, and I can confirm we do have the bell displayed in our officers mess.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 21, 2021)

YaLocalCanadisn said:


> I’m actually a private at the British Columbia Regiment in Vancouver BC, and I can confirm we do have the bell displayed in our officers mess.


His last visit was 5 years ago! and topic is 16 years old!!! 

Anyway, Welcome aboard, mate.


----------



## Frog (Sep 20, 2021)

On june 12, 1944, according to the after action records of the 2nd Bn Oxfordshire and Buckinghamshire Light Infantry (from the 6th​ Airborne Division, led by Major Howard of Pegasus bridge fame), two ''gunboats '' moving on the Orne canal (the canal from Caen to the sea), that were firing on the 7th​ Para Battalion HQ were shot with a PIAT (the same PIAT that had disabled a Pz IV at Pegasus bridge). One was disabled and the other turned way.
This was confirmed by the war diary of the 7th​ Para that stated that the crew was captured.
The ship was the 950 tons Friedrich Busse (VP212), an armed trawler from the 2. Vorpostenflottille.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2021)

That's awesome!


----------

